# Matagorda/PINS 1/15-1/18



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Matagorda:
With the unstable weather the last month or so and few reports, I thought I would post up a report to give people something to read. You can catch fish in Jan in the roughest of conditions.

With the latest cold front moving thru earlier in the week, the water temp had dropped to 50-55 but the forecast for the weekend was decent - not great but doable. Last year, I ran shark baits throughout Jan, Feb and most of Mar before I was rewarded with a large sandbar toward the end of Mar when the water temp reached 65deg. I had no intention of repeating that starting this year. The water is just too cold for any sharks.

This trip would be casting only, preferably from the dry sand, primarily for Sheepshead, Black drum, Reds and Whiting. My plan was to spend Thu at Matagorda then make my way to PINS late Fri till Sun.

Matagorda Thu 1/15:
I arrived at high noon Thu to find the beach extremely easy to drive and the surf relatively calm with the high tide moving in rapidly. It did not take long to hookup on a medium size 22" black drum using shrimp and crab flavored fishbites. Exactly what I was looking for as this beauty would go into my freezer whole for sharkbait on a future trip. Pardon the lack of quality pics as I was using my cellphone camera.









Next up was a 42" red on shrimp and shrimp flavord fishbites. I was trying different flavors to see what would bite. Fish released.









Next up were 2 mid-slot reds that went into the cooler for table fare.









Shortly after that, I had a double hookup with a 42" Black drum and a 29" Red. Both fish were released.









The bite slowed a bit which gave me time to snap a few quick pics of the beach and sunset.









Just before dark, I baited up my big rod with a mullet head just to see if anything would take it.









Sure enough, another 29" red found it. Fish released.









The next morning, I set off for a long drive to PINS as I've done many times before to see what was in store. Final tally at Matagorda for 1 day fishing was 5 reds (2 slots) and 2 Black drum (1 keeper).

To be continued in 2 mins.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

PINS 1/17-1/18:

I arrived on the beach late Fri night and decided to make my way to the 20's and hit the rack. I woke up early Sat morning and had a few lines in the water by sunrise. The bite was slow, so I snapped a few pics of the sunrise. This is one of the reasons I fish PINS in Jan just to see the sunrise.









A few whiting were caught before I hooked up on a 39" Black drum.









The rest of the day, I would only catch bull whiting, so I took a few pics of the beach.

























The next morning, the sunrise was even more awesome.









But the conditions changed quickly. A mini-norther blew in causing high winds and strong north to south currents. The bite was non-existant. I shut it down about 10am and rolled off the beach.

Not a bad start to 2015 considering the cold weather. Hopefully, we can get some warm weather to heat up the surf enough to bring in the sandbar sharks.

Cheers!

Ron


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report, I'm glad someone is out there showing us how to get it done.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Great sunrise pictures. Good to see someone is catching them.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Good job Ron
Don't worry, we will get on the Sharks soon enough. I think we've already had a milder winter than last year. Hope it heats up faster


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

U da MAN! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Texsurfer (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent man! The crew and I hit Oyster Lake Friday night to test the cold water trout bite but weren't rewarded with even the slightest bite. Saturday Morning was beautiful though.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pics man! It was a good weekend to be the beach.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

good read! Thanks


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I appreciate all the good comments. Looks like a good window will open this week. I plan to fish Gorda Tue-Thu. Anyone is welcome to join me if you can get out. Here's a pic of my surf truck to locate me. I doubt if there will be any shark fishing unless the water temp reaches 60deg by Mon. :ac550:


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Great post!

.


----------

